# Practice Tips For BE Rampage Shafts?????



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

I am shooting Black Eagle Rampage 300 shafts with Easton HIT inserts

I tried 3 different target/field tips, and I feel that all of these tips are too wide of diameter for the shafts

There is a tall lip and it makes for pulling arrows out a pain, and I think it increases the wear on the target

Are there 100 grain practice tip/field tip specific tips that will fit these shafts better?

I assume mine are just too large of a diameter..........can someone point me in the right direction, if there is such a tip available?


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Saunders makes a 17/64 dia. point in 100 grain that should fit those shafts perfectly. I think they also make an 80 grain point.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Gold tip offers a field tip for Kinetics that should fit perfectly.


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, the 17/64" tips should about be perfect

Stupid that Black Eagle sells 5/16″ tips for their .264″ OD shafts

5/16" = .3125
17/64" = .2656


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

sgrappone said:


> Gold tip offers a field tip for Kinetics that should fit perfectly.


Kinetics:
https://goldtip.com/productdetail.aspx?ptid=193

ID:
.204"

OD: 
.258" is the closest OD


Rampage 300:
ID: .204"
OD: .264"


----------



## Dixie Boy (Dec 11, 2013)

Why did you decide on the HIT inserts? I am planning on shooting the Rampage this year is why I am asking. Also, which field tip did you settle on?


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

D45 said:


> Thanks guys, the 17/64" tips should about be perfect
> 
> Stupid that Black Eagle sells 5/16″ tips for their .264″ OD shafts
> 
> ...


You chose the HIT insert yourself. If you use the BEA insert that comes with the rampage you would be fine. You'd also have a much better FOC and get better all around arrow flight.


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

I chose the HITs because they perfect align the tip/point/broadhead with the shaft

I made a dozen arrows using the BE outserts for a friend, took me 22 of these outserts to find 12 that would spin test and properly align the tip with the shaft

I ordered the 17/64 and they fit much better


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

Interesting, never had that problem after squaring the ends on any of my Rampage shafts/inserts.


----------

